# Tornado GR1 RAF 1:32



## bugging (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello all, I bought some models at a garage sell and I started to research them since some seemed old and really above my skill level. So I am looking to sell. The tornado is model no# 4705 and it is hard to find info on it....Can someone help me...Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not a rare or hard to find info on kit. 

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/builds/rm/build_rm_4705.shtml

http://www.internetmodeler.com/2000/september/first-looks/rev_gr1.htm



I think this is Revell's second, newer Tornado. They did a crappy one back in the late 80s or so. This one is pretty new. Nice kit albeit a bit basic here and there. These kits are big but not particularly hard to build either. Plus the Tornado has fairly easy to apply paint schemes.


----------

